# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  [Review] ASUS GeForce GTX 960 Strix.

## duykhoa

*1 - Lời nói đầu*
Trong một lần đi sang nhà bạn chơi tôi đã thật sự ấn tượng khi thấy người bạn đó đang chơi game Dota 2 với màn hình 4k. Không biết là tôi có "lúa" lắm không nhưng đó là lần đầu tiên tôi nhìn thấy có người chơi game với độ phân giải 4K. Cảm giác đầu tiên đó làm tôi thật sự ấn tượng và thích thú khi chơi game với màn hình có độ phân giải lớn, với độ hiển thị rất nét và đẹp như vậy. Được biết là bạn tôi đang dùng card đồ họa Nvidia GeForce GTX 960. Trên đường về nhà tôi luôn nghĩ trong đầu là mình sẽ mua màn hình 4K và thêm vào đó là nâng cấp Vga lên GeForce GTX 960, nhưng đời không như ta mơ, màn hình 4k ở Việt Nam khá mắc. Sau vài ngày tìm hiểu thì được biết card nvidia được hỗ trợ công nghệ DSR có thể chuyển phân giải từ màn hình 1080p thành 4k bằng DSR. Để tiết kiệm được chi phí tôi đã quyết định mua về card đồ họa GeForce GTX 960 và thử với màn hình 1080p có sẵn. Nhân tiện có card đồ họa mới thì thôi Review luôn cho anh em xem và đánh giá.

NVIDIA chỉ mới đây thôi đã cho ra mắt 2 sản phẩm card đồ họa GTX 970 và GTX 980 nền tảng Maxwell mới của hãng, chúng thực sự trở thành một làn sóng lớn đánh vào thị trường card đồ họa khi kết hợp các yếu tố trọng yếu như hiệu năng tốt, điện năng tiêu thụ thấp cùng độ ồn không cao và đặc biệt là ở độ phân giải Full HD, GTX 970 và GTX 980 là 2 con quái vật thực thụ khi không có bất cứ trình test hay game nào có thể khuất phục chúng ở độ phân giải này. Vì thế, khi lên tới độ phân giải 2K (1440p) cũng như 4K/UHD, chúng cũng mang lại hiệu năng tương đối tốt khi so với các đối thủ cùng phân khúc cao cấp.

Chính vì thế, NVIDIA quyết định ra mắt một sản phẩm nữa cũng trên nền Maxwell nhưng với sức mạnh vừa đủ cho độ phân giải Full HD kèm theo khả năng tiết kiệm điện năng cùng giá thành vừa phải. Nền kiến trúc Maxwell vốn đã tạo cơ hội cho NVIDIA cắt giảm chi phí sản xuất bởi vì hiện tại chiếc card đồ họa dành cho gaming Full HD tốt nhất là GeForce GTX 760, dựa trên nền tảng GPU 3.5 tỉ transistors với kích cỡ 294mm2 và chỉ tiêu thụ điện năng ít hơn 24% so với GTX 970 cho hiệu năng kém hơn 51%. Kể từ khi NVIDIA vẫn đang theo đuổi tiến trình 28nm thì họ vẫn có khả năng xây dựng GPU nhỏ hơn trên nền Maxwell để cắt giảm chi phí, qua đó sẽ hạ được giá thành phẩm khi tới tay người tiêu dùng.

​Vì vậy NVIDIA đã quyết định tung ra sản phẩm mới trên nền Maxwell vào thời điểm gần cuối tháng 1/2015 với sản phẩm GeForce GTX 960. Chiếc card này sử dụng GPU mới toanh thuộc nền tảng Maxwell là GM206. Đây là con chip thứ ba của NVIDIA dựa trên nền Maxwell, GM206 được cho là kế thừa GK106 vốn được NVIDIA thiết kế dành riêng cho card GeForce GTX 660. Chiếc card GTX 960 mới này ra đời thực tế ảo VR Direct, hiệu ứng vật lý PhysX được nâng cấp với Turf Effects và PhysX Flex cùng cơ chế đồng bộ khung hình mới G-Sync và trình quay phim ShadowPlay.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 được định giá khoảng $200 thấp hơn GTX 760 khi mới ra mắt là $250. NVIDIA rõ ràng đã quán triệt tiêu chí giảm giá thành triệt để nhờ vào chip xử lý có điện năng tiêu thụ thấp dẫn đến linh kiện VRM sẽ rẻ tiền hơn, ít chip nhớ hơn, và bộ tản nhiệt nhỏ gọn hơn dành khách hàng.nhằm thay thế GTX 660 và GTX 760 trong chuỗi sản phẩm của hãng, mang đến hiệu năng được cải thiện một chút so với các bậc tiền bối nhưng có điện năng tiêu thụ và độ ồn thấp hơn cùng với giá thành hợp lý hơn. Hơn nữa, GPU mới này có thêm một số tính năng mới của nền tảng Maxwell như cơ chế dựng hình thời gian thực VXGI, khử răng cưa đa khung hình MFAA, độ phân giải linh động DSR, tối ưu trải nghiệm

​*2 - Tổng quan về kiến trúc GM206 và các tính năng mới

A - Kiến trúc GM206*
GPU GM206 trên chiếc card GTX 960 có nền tảng dựa trên GM204 nhưng bị cắt bớt một nửa qua đó nó chỉ có 1024 nhân CUDA (so với GM204 là 2048 nhân CUDA) và số nhân CUDA này trải rộng cho 2 cluster xử lý đồ họa, băng thông bộ nhớ giảm một nửa, số TMU giảm một nửa còn 64, và số ROPs cũng thế chỉ còn 32. Với 2GB dung lượng bộ nhớ VRAM, GTX 960 bị cắt đúng một nửa dung lượng của GTX 980. Số transistor trên GM206 vào khoảng 2.94 tỉ tức là ít hơn 17% so với GPU GK104 của card đồ họa GeForce GTX 760.

GM206 được thiết kế y hệt như GM204 với số linh kiện bị cắt bớt một nửa. Trái tim của kiến trúc Maxwell là các streaming processor (SMM), đơn vị xử lý thứ ba của GPU. Một số phiên bản GeForce GTX bị cắt giảm bằng cách thiết lập số lượng SMM khi tạo hình chip. Cấu tạo chip bắt đầu với giao tiếp PCIe 3.0 x16, băng tần bộ nhớ 128 bit GDDR5, và một bộ điều khiển xuất hình (display controller) hỗ trợ số lượng lớn màn hình như 3 màn hình UHD hay tổng số 5 màn hình vật lý. Display controller này hỗ trợ chuẩn kết nối màn hình HDMI 2.0 vốn có đủ băng thông để chạy màn hình 4K với tần số quét 60Hz. Controller này đã sẵn sàng cho độ phân giải 5K (5120x2880, gấp 4 lần số điểm ảnh của QuadHD). Băng tần bộ nhớ 128 bit nắm giữ dung lượng bộ nhớ 2GB có xung nhịp là 7GHz qua đó khi quy đổi sang GB/s thì băng tần bộ nhớ đạt 112GB/s. Nhân GPU của GTX 960 có mức xung nhịp là 1126MHz và có thể tăng tốc lên tới 1178MHz.



​*B - Các tính năng mới*

· *Dynamic Super Resolution (DSR)*
Công nghệ Dynamic Super Resolution (DSR) được cho là có tác động lớn nhất đến các game thủ do nó có thể cải thiện chất lượng đồ họa những game chỉ hỗ trợ độ phân giải trên 1920 x 1080 lên những màn hình có độ phân giải thấp hơn. Bằng cách nào DSR có thể thực hiện được điều này? Đơn giản là DSR sẽ xử lý các game ở độ phân giải cao hơn, chi tiết hơn rồi sau đó, kết quả xử lý được DSR nén lại và trả về độ phân giải thực trên màn hình của bạn, do đó, bạn có thể thưởng thức hình ảnh đồ họa 4K, độ phân giải 3840 x 2160 trên bất kỳ màn hình phổ thông nào.

​Không có kiến trúc GPU mới của NVIDIA khi ra mắt là toàn vẹn nếu không có những cải tiến vượt bậc về khả năng hậu xử lý (post-processing), cụ thể là cơ chế khử răng cưa. NVIDIA đã giới thiệu cho chúng ta một tính năng rất thú vị đó là độ phân giải siêu linh động hay còn gọi là DSR (Dynamic Super Resolution). Đây là chức năng cho phép mang đến trải nghiệm hình ảnh 4K trên màn hình Full HD. Với chúng tôi đây có thể nói là một phương pháp khử răng cưa bằng cách nội suy hình ảnh lên tầm cao mới rất thú vị đấy.

Hình ảnh so sánh 2k – 4k DSR trên game LOL:
​Hướng dẫn setup DSR:

_Thực hiện như hình để bật chế độ DSR bằng tay để chụp ảnh màn hình trong game_​Việc kích hoạt công nghệ DSR cực kỳ đơn giản: chỉ việc click chuột nút “Optimize” trong ứng dụng GeForce Experience phiên bản mới nhất hiện nay là 2.1.50 cùng driver card đồ họa phiên bản GeForce 347.09 WHQL tương ứng hoặc cao hơn. Tuy nhiên, các game không nằm trong danh sách mà ứng dụng GeForce Experience hỗ trợ và các game chỉ hỗ trợ độ phân giải dưới mức 1920 x 1080 sẽ không sử dụng được công nghệ DSR này, tuy nhiên, người dùng có thể sử dụng DSR bằng cách tự chỉnh trong NVIDIA Control Panel, vào tag Manage 3D Settings, chọn công nghệ DSR-Factors và chọn (v) tất cả như hình chụp ở trên, sau đó chọn "OK" vậy là xong phần cài đặt ngoài desktop và vào game các bạn chỉnh lại độ phân giải bạn mong muốn ở phần "Setting" game là được.

*MFAA:*




​Dùng trình GeForce Experience, bạn có thể mở DSR cho các ứng dụng 3D. Một cơ chế khử răng cưa khác cũng đáng được chờ đợi là MFAA hay còn gọi là khử răng cưa đa khung hình mạng chất lượng hình ảnh như được khử răng cưa bằng cơ chế cũ MSAA với hiệu năng cải thiện kha khá. Sử dụng GeForce Experience, MFAA cũng có thể mở để thay thế cho MSAA cho các trình 3D.

Để có những đánh giá mang tính trực quang hơn, chúng tôi sẽ làm một số phép thử giữa MFAA vs MSAA trên game Far Cry 4. Trong 2 trường hợp:

4 x MSAA2x MSAA + MFAA On = 4 MFAA


​*So sánh hiệu năng ở 2 trường hợp MSAA và MFAA:*


Có thể thấy hình ảnh được thể hiện ở 2 trường hợp dường như ngang nhau, và phần hiệu năng thì rõ ràng MFAA được cải thiện khá nhiều so với MSAA ở một số game.

Hướng dẫn setup MFAA trên Nvidia Control Panel:


Để mở công nghệ MFAA của Nvidia: bước đầu ta mở của sổ Nvidia Control Panel -> chọn Manage 3D Settings -> chọn Global Settings -> Multi- Frame Sampled AA(MFAA) -> On. (Ví dụ như hình trên).

Và để công nghệ MFAA được mở ở chế độ 4xMFAA thì ta vào phần Settings trong game bạn sẽ chọn tiếp Anti-Aliasing ở mức MSAA2 (2xMSAA), sau khi đã cài đặt xong các bạn hãy Restart lại máy để chắc chắn là hệ thống đã nhận những cài đặt trên.
​*
3 - Hệ thống thử nghiệm*

*Cấu hình giản lược*
​*Cấu hình chi tiết*
​*
4 - Kết quả benchmark
*
​*
5 - Overclocking*
Những gì đã trở thành thương hiệu chủ đạo thì càng không thể bỏ đi. Cơ chế ép xung tự động GPU Boost 2.0 của NVIDIA cũng thế. Với kiến trúc GM206 họ Maxwell thế hệ hai thì GTX 960 được NVIDIA định mức xung nhịp nhân khá cao rồi, nhưng với bản GTX 960 Strix OC của ASUS thì hãng công nghệ Đài Loan tiếp tục làm nức lòng fan hâm mộ khi đã ép xung chiếc card này lên khá cao so với bản gốc của NVIDIA để có được hiệu năng tốt hơn nữa. Tất nhiên, với chúng tôi, các tester của AMTECH thì không có lý do gì để hài lòng với mức xung hiện có của mẫu sample GTX 960 Strix này cả. Vì thế, chúng tôi quyết định thử nghiệm ép xung chiếc card này xem thế nào. Và sau nhiều lân thử nghiệm thất bại, chúng tôi đã có được mức xung ép ổn định như sau:


​Nếu lấy xung base clock làm gốc thì xung nhịp GPU và xung mem lần lượt tăng 8% và 15%. Đừng nhìn vào con số 8% của xung GPU mà cho rằng chiếc card này ép xung kém sẽ dẫn đến hiệu năng không cải thiện nhiều. Sở dĩ chiếc card này chúng tôi chỉ lên được có 8% xung GPU là vì chính bản thân chiếc card này đã được ép xung lên rất cao ngay từ khi mới ra lò rồi. Sự khác biệt lớn nhất giữa ép xung và mặc định nằm ở xung mem khi chiếc card này đã vượt qua được mức xung mơ ước 2000MHz, mức xung mà khá ít mẫu GTX 960 có thể đạt được ở thời điểm này. Dù sao thì trăm nghe không bằng một thấy, chúng ta hãy xem xem hiệu năng của GTX 960 Strix OC sẽ được cải thiện như thế nào khi ép xung thông qua 2 biểu đồ dưới đây:

​Nhìn vào 2 biểu đồ này, các bạn có thể thấy rõ sự lợi hại khi ép xung của GTX 960 Strix OC là như thế nào. Với các trình benchmark đồ họa tuy chúng ta không thấy nhiều sự khác biệt, nhưng khi chuyển qua game, GTX 960 Strix OC có sự cải tiến rất rõ ràng về mặt hiệu năng. Hầu hết khung hình trung bình ở các game đều được tăng lên rất đáng kể. Vì thế nếu có cơ hội sở hữu chiếc card này, tôi khuyên các bạn nên ép xung nó lên để có được trải nghiệm chơi game tốt hơn nhiều. Tất nhiên mức xung ép ở đây chỉ mang tính tham khảo, tôi chỉ show cho các bạn xem mẫu GTX 960 Strix OC mà tôi đang có trên tay có khả năng ép xung như thế nào mà thôi. Vì vậy, tùy vào chất lượng GPU cũng như chip RAM thế nào thì các bạn sẽ có được mức xung ép khác nhau, có thể cao hoặc thấp hơn tôi, nhưng tôi không nghĩ là chiếc card của bạn sẽ ép xung thấp hơn tôi đâu.
*
6 - Vài hình ảnh về card*


​Phía trước ASUS vẫn sử dụng lại thiết kế quen thuộc của dòng Strix với lớp cover hình mắt cú với 2 quạt 4cm trang bị công nghệ 0dB cùng với các họa tiết màu đỏ ở chính giữa khá đẹp mắt. Ngoài ra mặt sau của nó được ASUS trang bị bộ backplate nhằm bảo vệ card không bị tổn hại vì những nguyên nhân chủ quan cũng như khách quan từ phía người dùng.

Đây là lần đầu tiên mà tôi được thấy ASUS trang bị tận răng từ trước đến sau cho một chiếc card đồ họa tầm trung, khiến cho GTX 960 Strix không chỉ nhìn chất hơn mà còn cứng cáp hơn nữa. Chiều dài card là 22.5cm x 12.5cm, qua đây có thể thấy chiếc card này tương đối nhỏ gọn, điều này dân chuyên dùng HTPC sẽ rất là thích thú đây.

Độ dày của GTX 960 Strix OC sẽ khiến bo mạch chủ của người dùng mất đi 2 khe PCI khi lắp ráp và gần như điều này là lẽ thường tình so với mặt bằng chung card đồ họa bây giờ.

​Các cổng xuất hình được hỗ trợ trên GTX 960 Strix OC bao gồm:

1 x DVI1 x HDMI 2.03 x Display Port 1.2
Bạn có thấy số cổng kết nối này khá là quen thuộc không? Số cổng kết nối này đã xuất hiện trên chiếc card cao cấp GTX 980 đó. Với số lượng cổng kết nối như vậy, GTX 960 Strix OC cho phép bạn có thể setup hệ thống chơi game 3 màn hình G-Sync Surround thông qua 3 cổng Display Port 1.2.

*7 - Công suất tiêu thụ*

_Điều kiện test_
Test công suất tiêu thụ trong 2 trường hợp nghỉ và tải nặng tương ứng với mức xung mặc định và ép xung.

*Mặc định*

*Idle*


*Full load*

*
Ép xung*

*Idle*


*Full load*

*
8 - Lời kết*
_Ưu điểm:_

Là bản ép xung sẵn xung GPU.Hiệu năng mặc định rất tốt ở độ phân giải Full HD.Khả năng ép xung cực tốt đặc biệt là xung bộ nhớ.Hiệu năng cải thiện rất nhiều sau khi ép xung.Tản DirectCU II hoạt động tốt khiến nhiệt độ card luôn nằm trong tầm kiểm soát ở cả 2 trường hợp.Công nghệ quạt 0dB.Có backplate bảo vệ mặt sau card.Độ ồn khi kéo quạt tối đa khá tốt.Giá cực tốt tại thị trường nước ngoài đặc biệt là Newegg.Hỗ trợ các công nghệ mới nhất của nền tảng Maxwell như VXGI, DSR, MFAA, GameWorks.
_Nhược điểm_

Xung RAM không được ép xung sẵn.Giá cao tại Việt Nam.

----------


## loveseo

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS GeForce GTX 960 Strix.*

COn này nguồn 400W tải có nổi không ta

----------


## NgocAnhs

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS GeForce GTX 960 Strix.*

chơi liên minh 4K hình như nhớ là không thấy gì mà, không thấy chữ với chuột luôn

----------


## cake1990

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS GeForce GTX 960 Strix.*




> chơi liên minh 4K hình như nhớ là không thấy gì mà, không thấy chữ với chuột luôn


ai nói thế, thấy vô tư quan trọng là mình chỉnh thế nào thôi nhé.

----------


## tranbaokieu

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS GeForce GTX 960 Strix.*




> COn này nguồn 400W tải có nổi không ta


full load có 250w thì nguồn 400w chạy ngon lành mà

----------


## mewxu

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS GeForce GTX 960 Strix.*

1 x DVI1 x HDMI 2.03 x Display Port 1.2Có vẻ là hơi ít so với 1 card khủng nhể

----------


## dongocnguyetanh

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS GeForce GTX 960 Strix.*

thường mấy card mới ra của Asus là đi kèm tính năng mới vậy con này có tính năng gì mới thế

----------


## thutrang

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS GeForce GTX 960 Strix.*




> thường mấy card mới ra của Asus là đi kèm tính năng mới vậy con này có tính năng gì mới thế


là công nghệ DSR phía trên có nói kia kìa

----------


## daiklinh688

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS GeForce GTX 960 Strix.*




> là công nghệ DSR phía trên có nói kia kìa


cái DSR này hay thật, chạy 4K trên màn hình hông phải 4K nếu mà ngon như bài viết thì tiết kiêm dk một số tiền khổng lồ đó

----------

